# No /dev/dvb with PCTV 73e DVB-T tuner

## LostInGentoo

Hi

I'm having trouble with my pctv 73e DVB-T tuner since I cannot get it working. I've configured the kernel with the dibcom modules as seen below:

```

preben@ul30vt /usr/src/linux $ grep DIB .config

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC is not set

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700=m

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=m

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB9000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB8000 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0090 is not set

preben@ul30vt /usr/src/linux $

```

When I plug in the USB module, dmesg gives this output

```

[  160.713694] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

[  160.713709] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  160.713723] hub 2-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  160.817099] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[  160.868418] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

[  160.868426] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  160.919098] usb 2-3: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[  160.970292] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

[  160.970301] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  161.033593] usb 2-3: default language 0x0409

[  161.033954] usb 2-3: udev 2, busnum 2, minor = 129

[  161.033959] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=2304, idProduct=0237

[  161.033964] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  161.033968] usb 2-3: Product: PCTV 73e

[  161.033971] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Pinnacle

[  161.033974] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: 0000000M06320GO

[  161.034094] usb 2-3: usb_probe_device

[  161.034099] usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  161.034584] usb 2-3: adding 2-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  161.034686] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[  161.148583] dib0700: loaded with support for 20 different device-types

[  161.148632] dvb_usb_dib0700 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  161.148637] dvb_usb_dib0700 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  161.148821] dvb-usb: found a 'Pinnacle PCTV 73e' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

[  161.174797] dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw'

[  161.175352] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dib0700

[  302.204170] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 4032 bytes left

```

However, I have no /dev/dvb-directory.

The output of lsusb is

```

preben@ul30vt /usr/src/linux $ lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b036 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Asus Integrated 0.3M UVC Webcam

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0b05:1751 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. BT-253 Bluetooth Adapter

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2304:0237 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. PCTV 73e [DiBcom DiB7000PC]

```

Any good ideas about what to do?

Regards,

Preben

----------

## LostInGentoo

and the modules loaded is

```

preben@ul30vt /usr/src/linux $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

dvb_usb_dib0700        97846  0 

dib7000p               26458  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dib7000m               14006  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dibx000_common          6883  2 dib7000p,dib7000m

mt2266                  4218  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

mxl5007t                8029  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

mt2060                  4029  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dib0070                 7742  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

```

----------

## LostInGentoo

The complete kernel configuration file is available here:

http://www.jobc.dk/.config

----------

